# Buffalo Area



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Post to this thread.

~Chuck


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

All our work is in Clarence, East Amherst and Northern Williamsville. Always have time to help somebody out. 
Always have extra parts in truck for western and sno-way plows (hoses,motors,fluid,relays,etc. for them times when it's 3 am and your plow don't work) 
We are willing to help you guys out in other locations too 

Office # 716-433-2869
PM me for my cell # 

Keith


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

Work in: Amherst, Clarence, Williamsville

Stuck, broke, dead battery, sick, getting cought up, severe storms, storm damage clean up, extra work, coffee, etc... I'll help out.
Willing to travel a distance if the work is there.

I carry: tow staps, chains, winch, Shovels, Jump start unit, crowbar, spare parts, tools, along with many misc. items in truck.

Ariens Snow Blower, Chian saws, Landscaping tools, and many misc. items at home.

Call 24/7 #(716)310-2814 leave a message if I don't answer.
Mike
___
2001 Chevy 2500HD
Western MPV
New SIMA Member


----------



## bdsean (Dec 5, 2002)

mw and a good friend of mine work in williamsville,clarence,amherst,and buffalo if anyone needs help give me a call # 440-9172 sean.
I also have most of my garage in my tool box any tools or parts that are needed can probibly be found


----------



## WNY PAT (Dec 4, 2002)

*Help Out If I Can*

Southern Niagara County and Northern Erie County... no problem to help out in a pinch. I work in a school so big storms I'm available during the day too for a few hours here and there once I finish up my accounts. PM me for my cell number... I always have it with me when I'm plowing / available. :waving:


----------



## shamrock1 (Jan 15, 2002)

(Commercial Plowing & Removal)

This is a good thing for Buffalo, I suggested this before with a couple of the Buffalo contractors....

Arsenal Includes:

2002 F350
2002 F250
2002 ChevyHD2500
1999 F250
Toro Blowers
Salter Units
Western/Fisher/Boss/SnowWay equipment

Deere 310 SE (HOE)
Komatsu WA 180 Wheel Loader
Trojan Wheel Loader
BOBCAT 783
5 Kenworth Tri-axles (Hauling & Removal)

etc......

Will step in to help provided we are not getting shelled like last year, our nationals need to come first as I am sure evryone agrees... Handle Buffalo Metro and southtowns, OP, WS, H-Burg, EA, etc.....

(866-3167) mobile# (see other contact information in signature)


----------



## shamrock1 (Jan 15, 2002)

Buffalo Plowers: Wanted to get this info back into the forefront rather than way back on page 7:

Call us if in a jam....Doubled our equipment/trucks/heavy duty equipment + added some new crew members, including an old friend from (NC Durham S.W.A.T. Team) He's our "Rook" for the 2003/2004 season......

Now if it would just SNOW******** 62* on Saturday????? Although I better be careful for what I wish for (7 FEET !!!!!)

Call us, glad to help.....


----------

